# Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???



## Cruze87 (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo möchte mal das Mefo Fischen für mich ausprobieren und benötige nun eine Wathose... Und da bin ich ein bisschen auf eure Erfahrungen Angewissen was Ihr so empfehlen könnt.
Hab mir mal zwei Modele ausgesucht die mir Gefallen und Preislich aktzeptabel sind fürs Ausprobieren. Ahja falls wichtig, Einsatzgebier ist Flensburger Förede und Teile von der Dk Küste 

Habt Ihr eine Kaufempfehlung zu einer der Beiden Hosen 

1:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Toxic-4m...=100338&rk=10&rkt=17&mehot=pp&sd=381440995055

oder 

2:  http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Fighter-...=100338&rk=11&rkt=17&mehot=ag&sd=381440995055

Für jede Tipp/ Meinung / Erfahrung bin ich sehr dankbar  |wavey:


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

...hast ne pn


----------



## Cruze87 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



Ostseesilber schrieb:


> ...hast ne pn



Hallo Moin... hab keine Nachricht bekommen...


----------



## s3nad (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

ne öffentliche Mitteilung wäre nett.
Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer...
Habe mich in diese hier verguckt:

HIER

Anzumerken wäre das ich nur den EK zahle, daher auch die preisklasse. EK ist bei 134€
Frage mich auch, welche Größe ich wohl benötige bei einer 1.88m und 82KG Statur.


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Hallo! Nachdem Simms oder Bare ihre Produktion von Neopren-Wathosen eingestellt haben, ist es schwierig geworden überhaupt etwas vernünftiges zu finden. Einen guten Ruf haben die Hosen von Vision, meine Kollegen sind damit sehr zufrieden: Vision Subzero.


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Hallo! Nachdem Simms oder Bare ihre Produktion von Neopren-Wathosen eingestellt haben, ist es schwierig geworden überhaupt etwas vernünftiges zu finden. Einen guten Ruf haben die Hosen von Vision, meine Kollegen sind damit sehr zufrieden: Vision Subzero.



Hab sie ebenfalls. Nutze ich im Belly.
Allerdings muss man bei rund 2-3° Wassertemperatur schon 2-3 lange Unterhosen und 3 paar dicke Socken drunter tragen um auch  länger durchzuhalten (Rund 6-7h)


----------



## vermesser (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Einen guten Ruf unter den Mefoanglern genießen die Behr Wathosen. Ich habe selber eine Red Carp...aber auch andere Modelle sind verbreitet und halten. In dem Bereich ist Behr ne echt gute Firma!


----------



## Cruze87 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

hmmm und von den beiden Modelen die ich oben verlinkt hab haltet Ihr nichts ?


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Wenn dann die Toxic, wegen den verschweißten Nähten.

Behr trendex seam tec plus titanium neopren und die redcarp sind bestimmt identisch. Habe die titanium seit 2 Jahren und die hält immer noch dicht. Aber die Stiefel sind schon ein wenig mitgenommen aus, wenn man dicht mit der Nase ran geht. war auch nicht wirklich Pfleglich im Umgang mit ihr. Von den anderen günstigeren Behr kann ich nur abraten, nach 3 tauschaktionen hatte ich die schnauze voll. Mein Vater hat eine Ron Thomsen für 60€, die hällt erstaunlich gut und immer noch dicht... aber verschweißte oderverklebte nähte wie bei der Behr oder anderen sollte es schon sein. 

Aktuell habe ich die Jenzi. Super Soft und Warm. Man ist viel beweglicher und auch das an und ausziehen geht besser. Bis jetzt finde ich sie Top.

Die DAM Red steel Power Neopren sieht auch nicht schlecht aus! Bis auf die farbe... ab 2m tiefe sehen die Fische das rot angeblich nicht mehr


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



s3nad schrieb:


> ne öffentliche Mitteilung wäre nett.
> Bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einer...
> Habe mich in diese hier verguckt:
> 
> ...



zu dem Preis? Zuschalgen! ich habe ähnliche Proportionen, bei 187cm 90kg (schwere knochen). Schuhgröße 46. Also habe ich die 46/47 genommen mit 2 oder 3 Paar dichen socken komme ich damit auch noch gut klar.


----------



## s3nad (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



zulu1024 schrieb:


> zu dem Preis? Zuschalgen! ich habe ähnliche Proportionen, bei 187cm 90kg (schwere knochen). Schuhgröße 46. Also habe ich die 46/47 genommen mit 2 oder 3 Paar dichen socken komme ich damit auch noch gut klar.



Danke für die Info und die Wathose solls sein weil sie 5mm dickes Neopren hat, denke das macht schon einiges aus.
Falls hier noch andere Interesse haben, bitte melden.
Bei 5 Anzügen würde das Stück nur noch 122€/Stück kosten. ;-)

Welche Jenzi Wathose hast Du dir denn zugelegt?


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



s3nad schrieb:


> Danke für die Info und die Wathose solls sein weil sie 5mm dickes Neopren hat, denke das macht schon einiges aus.
> Falls hier noch andere Interesse haben, bitte melden.
> Bei 5 Anzügen würde das Stück nur noch 122€/Stück kosten. ;-)
> 
> Welche Jenzi Wathose hast Du dir denn zugelegt?



Die Hose die du gepostet hast. Ich habe sie für 215,- bekommen und dachte schon, dass es ein Schanpper ist... Wie gesagt, Super Soft und Super Warm. Da können die anderen nicht mithalten.

hmm...eine auf halde wäre nicht schlecht...


----------



## iltis05 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Wie fallen die aus?
Würde evt auch eine nehmen fürs Belly Boot.
Bin 1,90 m gross und hab ca 107 kg kampfgewicht
Hab ne Hart Strata in xxl die passt gut.Im früh Sommer und Herbst top,aber für jetzt etwas frisch,deshalb evt die für jetzt
Gruß 
Iltis 


Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Die dehnt sich gut und mit 1,90 geht das bestimmt. 107 auf die Köprergröße ist ja nicht soviel|supergri. Die Träger lassen sich auch verstellen. Ich habe Schuhgröße 46 und die Hose in 46/47. Gefühlt ist das nicht zu eng, eher 47,5


----------



## iltis05 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Schuhgröße 44,5 hab ich.
Dann würde 45 zig reichen.

Gesendet von meinem E6653 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ingo39 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Ich stimme Zulu zu, ich habe auch die blaue von Jenzi und bin total begeistert: Ich bin Bellyboot-Fahrer und halte es jetzt bei 2-3°C bis zu 7h aus, allerdings mit der Bewegung im BB.(ca. doppelt so lange wie mit meiner alten Hose)
Ich habe Schuhgröße 41 und musste aber die Hose in der Größe 43 nehmen, weil sonst der Bauch zu eng gewesen wäre (Mit fleecepullover und Hosen anprobiert). Dafür sind jetzt die Beine etwas lang.... macht aber nichts.
Also Händler finden, hinfahren und anprobieren, Preis war etwas über 200, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Gruß Ingo


----------



## M-V Angler (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Für 122€ würde ich auch eine in Größe 44 nehmen. Ich hole sie dann bei dir ab, wenn ich das nächste Mal in NRW bin. Dann brauche ich nur noch eine Abholadresse.


----------



## boot (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



Cruze87 schrieb:


> Hallo möchte mal das Mefo Fischen für mich ausprobieren und benötige nun eine Wathose... Und da bin ich ein bisschen auf eure Erfahrungen Angewissen was Ihr so empfehlen könnt.
> Hab mir mal zwei Modele ausgesucht die mir Gefallen und Preislich aktzeptabel sind fürs Ausprobieren. Ahja falls wichtig, Einsatzgebier ist Flensburger Förede und Teile von der Dk Küste
> 
> Habt Ihr eine Kaufempfehlung zu einer der Beiden Hosen
> ...



wenn die. lg#h
http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Toxic-4mm...3D381440995055


----------



## s3nad (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Also wenn wirklich noch einer von euch mitbestellen möchte, dann bitte via PN melden.
Kann und will nicht 5x 122€ bezahlen und dann auf 4 sitzen bleiben oder ewig warten bis die abgeholt/bezahlt werden.
Falls wir nicht auf 5 Hosen kommen liegt der Preis bei 134€ oder 132€ bin gerade nicht 100%ig sicher.
Ich warte noch bis Freitag mit der Bestellung.


----------



## M-V Angler (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Dieser Text wird angezeigt, wenn ich eine PN an dich schreiben will:

s3nad möchte oder darf keine Privaten Nachrichten empfangen. Daher können Sie Ihre Nachricht nicht an diesen Benutzer schicken.


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Bei mir gibts noch eine neue ungefischte DAM Steelpower für den eher großgewachsenen Herrn abzugeben. Mir ist sie bei 1,78m in den Beinen zu lang und umkrempeln find ich blöd. Sie ist in grau gehalten und hat 120 eur gekostet. Wenn jemand Bedarf hat bitte PN.


----------



## ajotas (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

jupp, bei mir auch.....und ich würde auch eine nehmen. Wohne mittlerweile ja in Essen. Also lass mich nicht hängen (-;


----------



## Rosi (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Moin zu euch, 4mm Neopren wären mir zu wenig. Ich würde mir im Internet keine Wathose kaufen. Die Teile fallen alle unterschiedlich aus. Auch wenn man das gleiche Modell 2 Jahre später noch mal irgendwo kauft, können die Stiefel plötzlich anders geformt sein, (schmaler, breiter) und dann passt es nicht mehr. 
Lieber beim Händler nach einem Modell aus dem Internet fragen. Die lassen auch mit sich handeln. Und man spart die Rücksendekosten.


----------



## Ostseesilber (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

...ja rosi - siehe oben...


----------



## ajotas (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

so ruhig hier ???


----------



## Tino (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Hallo

Gebe da Rosi zu 100 % Recht.

WEnn,dann anprobieren #6,ist einfach sicherer.

Passt se nich,ist der Schnapper ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## elbetaler (14. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Alles relativ, würde ich sagen. Noch nicht so lange her, hatte ich bei MORITZ sieben oder acht Hosen (.....meiner Größe) probiert. Da war auch Red Carp, DAM usw. dabei. Aber keine hat wirklich gepaßt, obwohl ich keine sonderlich vermanschte Figur habe.
 Habe mir dann im Netz ne JENZI bestellt, wobei die von-bis-Schuhgröße die erste Zahl die tatsächliche ist. 
 Und man mag es kaum glauben:  DIE passt!


----------



## Ostseesilber (16. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

...blaue Jenzi hab ich auch- ist die beste die ich je hatte...


----------



## fischlandmefo (17. Februar 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Jo die blaue Jenzi ist top....hab sie schon ein paar Jahre in Gebrauch. Auch auf dem Belly. Sehr flexibel vor allem die"Stiefel"#6


----------



## s3nad (20. April 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



s3nad schrieb:


> Also wenn wirklich noch einer von euch mitbestellen möchte, dann bitte via PN melden.
> Kann und will nicht 5x 122€ bezahlen und dann auf 4 sitzen bleiben oder ewig warten bis die abgeholt/bezahlt werden.
> Falls wir nicht auf 5 Hosen kommen liegt der Preis bei 134€ oder 132€ bin gerade nicht 100%ig sicher.
> Ich warte noch bis Freitag mit der Bestellung.



Aus gegebenen Anlass frage ich nochmal.
Zur Zeit brauchen wir noch 2 Bestellungen der Wathosen, sprich: 3/5 sind quasi bestellt.
Falls noch jemand interesse hat, bitte via PN melden mit Angabe der Größe, Adresse und Bezahlart.

Danke und sonnige Grüße
Senad


----------



## Jesse J (20. April 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Für Wärmere Tage am Bach ist die wohl eher nichts, oder?
Habe noch keine aus Neopren angehabt.

LG Jörg


----------



## ajotas (20. April 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*



s3nad schrieb:


> Aus gegebenen Anlass frage ich nochmal.
> Zur Zeit brauchen wir noch 2 Bestellungen der Wathosen, sprich: 3/5 sind quasi bestellt.
> Falls noch jemand interesse hat, bitte via PN melden mit Angabe der Größe, Adresse und Bezahlart.
> 
> ...




Wurdest du nicht schonmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass man dich nicht anschreiben kann, weil du die privaten Nachrichten nicht aktiv hast?


----------



## s3nad (22. April 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Ja, das kann sein.
Hab es gerade aber nochmal abgecheckt.
PN's kann ich von freunden/unbekannten/mod's erhalten.
Sollte also passen,..


----------



## Torstenh (22. April 2016)

*AW: Was haltet Ihr von den Wathosen ???*

Hat jemand eine Idee wo ich eine Wathose für Moppel kriegen kann? Hab bei 190 cm 140 kg und Schuhgröße 49. Finde keine passende und muss deshalb immer mit meiner alten undichten Hose in die Fluten springen.


----------

